# powerd: no cpufreq(4) support -- aborting: No such file or directory



## getopt (Aug 3, 2018)

With FreeBSD-RELEASE-11.2 on this

```
# dmesg | grep -i cpu
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2500   @ 1.86GHz (1866.78-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
[40462] module_register: cannot register cpu/ichss from cpufreq.ko; already loaded from kernel
[40462] Module cpu/ichss failed to register: 17
[40462] module_register: cannot register cpu/est from cpufreq.ko; already loaded from kernel
[40462] Module cpu/est failed to register: 17
[40462] module_register: cannot register cpu/hwpstate from cpufreq.ko; already loaded from kernel
[40462] Module cpu/hwpstate failed to register: 17
[40462] module_register: cannot register cpu/p4tcc from cpufreq.ko; already loaded from kernel
[40462] Module cpu/p4tcc failed to register: 17
[40462] module_register: cannot register cpu/powernow from cpufreq.ko; already loaded from kernel
[40462] Module cpu/powernow failed to register: 17
```

the problem is

```
# service powerd onestart
Starting powerd.
powerd: no cpufreq(4) support -- aborting: No such file or directory
/etc/rc.d/powerd: WARNING: failed to start powerd
```

But the kernel module is loaded:

```
# kldstat | grep cpufreq
10    1 0xffffffff8163f000 6cc0     cpufreq.ko
```

I worked through the handbook and manpages, searched elsewhere still being stuck to solve this.

The question is, if there is some other power-management for this system or what is wrong with that setup.

I have in rc.conf

```
# Debugging cpufreq
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"

# powerd 
# powerd: no cpufreq(4) support
  powerd_enable="YES"
  powerd_flags="-a hadp"                # Highly adaptive
```

And in /boot/loader.conf trying

```
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="0"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="0"
```

Any hints welcome.


----------



## nihr43 (Aug 3, 2018)

getopt said:


> no cpufreq(4) support



Look at your cpu's feature set again.


----------



## getopt (Aug 3, 2018)

Have seen the link, but get no enlightenment from it.
Looking again on 

```
# dmesg | grep -i features
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
```
There is ACPI which *should* do it, but it does not.


----------



## nihr43 (Aug 3, 2018)

No turbo boost
No enhanced speedstep
No demand based switching (speedstep)


----------

